# The rare Omega Geneve.



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello All.

Most people equate the Geneve with Omegas base line from 1967-79.

However there is a little known Geneve line of far higher quality.

When Omega took first ,second and third place in the chronometer competition held at the Geneva observatory in 1952 they decided to build a line of watches to commerorate the victory and named Geneve after the city where the competition took place.

They share some features with the Constellation line by having a pie pan shaped dial with cross hairs and an applied Omega name.

Although surprisingly not chronometer spec'd.

In Omegas pecking order they came above the Seamaster line and just below the Constellation.

I've wanted one for a while now and the reason I'm rambling on is that I managed to get one off ebay whilst just beating out a fellow forummer.

Sorry Steve









It arrived this morning and I am very pleased with it.

It has small aging on the dial , to be expected it is 43 years old!

Pink gold with a calibre 552 movement.

Unfortunately the crown has been replaced with a non Omega job, but it has just been serviced according to the seller and I would acquiese with that as the movement is immaculately clean.

So it'll get a new pink gold Omega crown at its next service.

The way to tell one Geneve from the other as I recently posted is that the later cheaper line has Geneve in small lower case letters whereas the early desireable model has Geneve in fancy script.

As earlier stated it is a 1960 model and has a strong resemblance to the early Constellations.

My usual rotten pics below, it really does look a lot better in real life!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

I am glad it went to a good home even if it wasn't mine









Regards,

Steve. (aka always the bridesmaid )


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

As a footnote to the saga.

As far as I can tell the Geneve is running dead on since I put it on on Monday.

I've never seen the like on a vintage watch

I know it had just been serviced but this is ridiculous.









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Do you have to rub it in


----------

